# Help! Insanely Slow Boot Time!



## The_Edster (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi all,

So I have been having problems with my pc booting from day 1 when I bought it from CyberPowerPC. I have all my drivers installed and Windows 7 running on a 128GB SSD and a 2TB drive for storage. It can take up to 5-10 minutes for my pc to boot, it will get stuck at certain points during booting and I will have to hard boot my pc and switch off the psu and start again. Sometimes it will take just a minute for it to boot, though from my understanding it should be under 10 seconds from an SSD. I am thinking it is a problem with my mobo, please help!

(My full specs are listed under my name on the left hand side)


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2014)

I know when I have my external 2TB drive plugged in, sometimes my boot time slows down. To fix that problem I went into the BIOS and told it to ignore the drive.
You might want to check in your BIOS to see how they have set the boot devices...
But honestly 5-10 minutes probably means something else is slowing it up. At what stage during the boot process does it stall at?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2014)

With an SSD properly installed it takes between 15 and 30 sec. Properly is the key

Typically when you have a hang on boot. (more than two minutes) its hardware related. Most of the time its a piece of hardware not playing along with the system. Not the motherboard but rather a hot swap drive, printer, USB device or drive, web cam, card reader or something like that. First thing I do is start unplugging stuff and see if it stops

One time it turned out to be the sound card. I disabled the GPU sound and it boot correctly


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 13, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I know when I have my external 2TB drive plugged in, sometimes my boot time slows down. To fix that problem I went into the BIOS and told it to ignore the drive.
> You might want to check in your BIOS to see how they have set the boot devices...
> But honestly 5-10 minutes probably means something else is slowing it up. At what stage of boot up does it stall at?



It usually stalls at the Gigabyte screen, and I can't access the BIOS because it does nothing when I press the required key.


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 13, 2014)

Jetster said:


> With an SSD properly installed it takes between 15 and 30 sec. Properly is the key
> 
> Typically when you have a hang on boot. (more than two minutes) its hardware related. Most of the time its a piece of hardware not playing along with the system. Not the motherboard but rather a hot swap drive, printer, USB device or drive, web cam, card reader or something like that. First thing I do is start unplugging stuff and see if it stops
> 
> One time it turned out to be the sound card. I disabled the GPU sound and it boot correctly



I only have my webcam plugged in though?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2014)

Did it boot correctly when you got it?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2014)

Try using this guide to see what might be happening:
http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-20101652-285/find-your-computers-boot-time-in-windows-7/


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2014)

You have the most recent BIOS update? Are you sure you're pressing the correct key to enter that BIOS? My Asus boots so fast it came with a utility to reboot directly to BIOS. Well with a dual-boot Linux setup I have most of the fast boot stuff disabled but it's still damn fast.

If you're familiar with the machine, maybe reset the CMOS.

Or even just disconnect the 2TB drive and then do a couple of boots and see what happens.

It's something hardware/setting/detect-wise.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2014)

Very cool HammerON. I can see that over 7 months my PC has gone from 17 sec to 38 sec


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 13, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Did it boot correctly when you got it?



The first time it did, but the second time it got stuck at the Gigabyte screen and I had to hard boot it.


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 13, 2014)

Kursah said:


> You have the most recent BIOS update? Are you sure you're pressing the correct key to enter that BIOS? My Asus boots so fast it came with a utility to reboot directly to BIOS. Well with a dual-boot Linux setup I have most of the fast boot stuff disabled but it's still damn fast.
> 
> If you're familiar with the machine, maybe reset the CMOS.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure, I don't think that there is an option in the gigabyte drivers for the BIOS..


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2014)

Press it before the splash screen and not fast. If all else fails disconnect the drive and it will ask you

But if its under warranty call them


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 13, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Press it before the splash screen and not fast. If all else fails disconnect the drive and it will ask you
> 
> But if its under warranty call them



I bought it a while ago and I have just dealt with it but it had gotten worse, I don't think it's under warranty anymore. I will just disconnect the drive and see what I can do.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2014)

have you tried to plug out your 2tb hdd, just using your ssd and resetting your bios?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think you might have a memory issue. Have you tried resetting the CMOS? I would also do a BIOS update. You will need to get the most recent one from gigabyte.com. Not from the disc you have given. BIOS updates are not done in Windows, unless that's how Gigabyte wants you to do it.

Im not sure why you didn't just call of CyberpowerPC day one when you were having the issue, let alone, even bothered buying a computer from them.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2014)

Memory or HDD issue 

TRY:
Removing a stick & or
upping the voltage

unplug 2TB drive

Enable staggered spinup in bios (I had to do this)

and see if your boots get faster


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok, I need help getting all the most recent updates for my motherboard. I can't find the BIOS update for my mobo on the Gigabyte website and all of the drivers come in seperate downloads, what a pain! -_-


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 15, 2014)

Make sure you get the correct bios update for your board's revision!

Rev 1.0
Rev 1.1
Rev 1.2


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 15, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Make sure you get the correct bios update for your board's revision!
> 
> Rev 1.0
> Rev 1.1
> Rev 1.2



How do I know what my board revision is?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 15, 2014)

look at the board. Its marked on it. Most likely by the PCI slots close to the edge


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2014)

The_Edster said:


> How do I know what my board revision is?



Should be printed on the board.


----------



## mrwizard200 (Jan 15, 2014)

Have you tried a clean re-installation of windows? it is possible that there may be an update in process getting "stuck" in the installation process. 
Also by re installation I mean CLEAN, not a backup OEM copy. I would also disconnect all drives except the SSD which you are installing windows.


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 15, 2014)

mrwizard200 said:


> Have you tried a clean re-installation of windows? it is possible that there may be an update in process getting "stuck" in the installation process.
> Also by re installation I mean CLEAN, not a backup OEM copy. I would also disconnect all drives except the SSD which you are installing windows.



Yep I formatted the drive and did a clean install but it did nothing.


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 16, 2014)

the bad choice is the cpu that has a gpu inside .
all others cpus you can install are below the one you use . boot is long because the mvp virtue is a chipset that hold the intel gpu and the nvidia . it tries to get the "best" mixing them .....   but nvidia can not bear that way : check hyper sli here and hybrid physx : softwares made to patch nvidia drivers...
change the mobo for a lga 2011 or an amd socket if you want to play games or may be 2 ati 2x0  instead of the nv.


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 16, 2014)

My board is revision 1.0


jcgeny said:


> the bad choice is the cpu that has a gpu inside .
> all others cpus you can install are below the one you use . boot is long because the mvp virtue is a chipset that hold the intel gpu and the nvidia . it tries to get the "best" mixing them .....   but nvidia can not bear that way : check hyper sli here and hybrid physx : softwares made to patch nvidia drivers...
> change the mobo for a lga 2011 or an amd socket if you want to play games or may be 2 ati 2x0  instead of the nv.



The boot was slow before I had a 780, I had a Radeon 6950 2GB instead


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you do the BIOS update? Check your memory? Do anything we have told you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2014)

Why would you open this PC and start updating bioses? Call Cyberpower and let them know the issue and see what THEY want you to do. You could void any warranty you have by doing these things.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2014)

The_Edster said:


> I bought it a while ago and I have just dealt with it but it had gotten worse, I don't think it's under warranty anymore. I will just disconnect the drive and see what I can do.





brandonwh64 said:


> Why would you open this PC and start updating bioses? Call Cyberpower and let them know the issue and see what THEY want you to do. You could void any warranty you have by doing these things.



He said that the warranty has probably ended anyways. If it did, its pretty much up to him to figure out what's going on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> He said that the warranty has probably ended anyways. If it did, its pretty much up to him to figure out what's going on.



Didn't catch that part, I thought he just bought it. Then yes start taking it apart and rebuild it. If the warranty is out then it try a bios flash and see if it helps. I know my gigabyte board goes slow if I have  DVD drive plugged into the sata port cause it trys to read it before loading the OS and it takes FOREVER so I unplugged it since i almost never use it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you used something like HD Tune to test the performance?  You might simply be getting really slow read/write performance which can be caused by a bad cable or SATA port.


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 17, 2014)

*Update:* So I updated the BIOS using Gigabytes @bios software, when the computer rebooted it did not boot because it did not recognize my SSD. I unplugged my 2TB HDD which it was trying to boot off and the BIOS immediately recognized the SSD, but when I tried to boot off it I get the blue screen of death.

I feel that it was a mistake buying a PC off CyberPower and the reason I didn't call them because I thought that it was a one time mishap at the time. Also I would most likely have to pay very high shipping rates to send the PC back to them.

I don't think it is a memory problem because all my 16GB show up fine in Windows and I've never had an issue with my RAM.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2014)

The_Edster said:


> *Update:* So I updated the BIOS using Gigabytes @bios software, when the computer rebooted it did not boot because it did not recognize my SSD. I unplugged my 2TB HDD which it was trying to boot off and the BIOS immediately recognized the SSD, but when I tried to boot off it I get the blue screen of death.
> 
> I feel that it was a mistake buying a PC off CyberPower and the reason I didn't call them because I thought that it was a one time mishap at the time. Also I would most likely have to pay very high shipping rates to send the PC back to them.
> 
> I don't think it is a memory problem because all my 16GB show up fine in Windows and I've never had an issue with my RAM.



What is the blue screen of death code? it might be because the SATA mode got changed from the bios update. If its IDE change it back to AHCI. Also if it fails to boot with both drives, set the SSD to number 1 boot priority, and disable the other. Also be sure the SSD is plugged into the #0 or 1 SATA port on the board.


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 17, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What is the blue screen of death code? it might be because the SATA mode got changed from the bios update. If its IDE change it back to AHCI. Also if it fails to boot with both drives, set the SSD to number 1 boot priority, and disable the other. Also be sure the SSD is plugged into the #0 or 1 SATA port on the board.



Ok I will try that, here is the number: 0x0000007B I have no clue if that is the right number..


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 18, 2014)

use this in google : windows bsod code : 0x0000007B

to get http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324103/en

so you should try ide / ahci ....
if i were you i would reinstall windows with new bios and its good settings like AHCI .

may be use the intel driver that you can load at hd selection menu :
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/sftwr-prod/imsm
if your mobo is old you can not use latest release ...
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Se...=Intel®+Rapid+Storage+Technology+(Intel®+RST)


----------

